# What do you love/hate about the tackroom in your trailer?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

As some of you know we bought a different trailer, went back to a stock trailer with a tack room. The tack room is very basic. It has a driver side door and a 4 tier saddle rack on the back wall. Someone put up some bridle hooks but it looks pretty hokey. We were going to make some improvements like a carpeted wall for the bridles and blanket bar. One of the girls on my ranch rodeo team even put laminate flooring in hers because it is so easy to clean and take care of. We are considering trying this as well.

What things do you love about your tackroom? What things do you hate or find inconvenient? What things have you seen that you would love to have or do to your trailer?


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

My tackroom is way too small for all the junk we have in it and also the bridle hangers don't ever hold the bridles up. Whenever you close the door, they all fall down, so when you open up, everything falls out. OTL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That is what I have found too through past experiences, the hooks really have to be a hook especially if you stack more than one bridle to one hook. Otherwise it ends up being a big wad of crap by time you get somewhere!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My saddle rack is in the back like yours and I hate it. We always carry a bunch of stuff with us so I have to stumble through it to get saddles in and out. One of those swing out saddle racks would of been much easier to deal with I think.


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my saddle rack it pulls out and then you can get to everything else. I would love a better way or maybe more blanket holders. After trail riding and all the blankets are wet. One goes on the bar and the rest on the saddles


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Darrin said:


> My saddle rack is in the back like yours and I hate it. We always carry a bunch of stuff with us so I have to stumble through it to get saddles in and out. One of those swing out saddle racks would of been much easier to deal with I think.


That's what my husband says too. He loved the tip out one we had in the Logan. I never used it tipped out. I stepped up into the trailer and put my saddles on the rack. If it was tipped I couldn't reach up to the third and fourth teir where mine sat. Weenie arms!



Horsnaround64 said:


> I love my saddle rack it pulls out and then you can get to everything else. I would love a better way or maybe more blanket holders. After trail riding and all the blankets are wet. One goes on the bar and the rest on the saddles


I agree I like plenty of space for blankets and pads. The last trailer had a swing out blanket bar and I loved that. I could get a pile of blankets on them!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish I had a tack room to complain about  (trailerless)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I understand that...being trailerless sucks!

I am thankful for having a trailer, I am just trying to get some ideas on how to configure one because ours is pretty basic and want to fix it up.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I put a laminate floor in my tack room and like it very much,
I pulled out the old carpet and used it for a pattern.
If you do this, I suggest getting the new, better laminate that is heavier and does not have to be glued down, you just lay it and it stays.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That looks nice! I like it!
Thanks for the tip. I despise carpeting, it grosses me out, it is never clean! When we buy a house it will not have carpeting. LOL


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I wouldn't put laminate in my trailer though I do like the idea. In winter, sweating isn't uncommon at all and most laminates don't take to water very well. Does make me think yanking out my carpet and putting some lino in might be a good idea.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

By sweating do you mean condensation forming on the ceiling and dripping down on the floor?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I wouldn't put laminate in my trailer though I do like the idea. In winter, sweating isn't uncommon at all and most laminates don't take to water very well. Does make me think yanking out my carpet and putting some lino in might be a good idea.


What I put in my trailer is sheet Linolium that you buy at home depot on the back wall in huge rolls. I take it out whenever I want to scrb the tackroom.

I don't know the difference between laminate and linolium.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe I don't know the difference either...

Taffy, so your floor is one piece that you cut to fit?

For some reason I have the stuff stuck in mind that comes in pieces and you click them together...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its way too small!!! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Maybe I don't know the difference either...
> 
> Taffy, so your floor is one piece that you cut to fit?
> 
> For some reason I have the stuff stuck in mind that comes in pieces and you click them together...


No it is one piece that came on a 12 foot roll and I bought 7'. I then laid it out face down on the floor and put the carpet from the tack room floor also face down over it and used a marker to outline the carpet. Then took a straight edge and a box cutter and cut the pattern. Then put it in the trailer. It will come out easily when needed because it is not glued down.

This is the vinyl flooring I got. I sugest getting the vinyl in the $11-12 range because that is well worth the extra price, the cheeper stuff needs to be glued down. If you ask they might have a remnant in the back that might fit your needs and be a better price.

Flooring - Vinyl Flooring & Resilient Flooring - Sheet Vinyl*at The Home Depot


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I hate the fact I don't have a tack room!! Have a trailer just nowhere for tack


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I just put down a vinyl floor in my cake kitchen that I bought from Lowe's.  It was $1.05 per square foot and I LOVE it. It looks fantastic. It is a wood look and people think it is laminate! I have quiet a big piece left over - I may put it in the floor of my tack closet and up in the front of my Brenderup - It would be easier to clean!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> By sweating do you mean condensation forming on the ceiling and dripping down on the floor?


Yep, that's what I mean. Pretty darn moist over here in Oregon and this is a common problem for trailers stored outside. I don't leave anything in there during the winter if it can mildew.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

COWCHICK77 said:


> What things do you love about your tackroom?


That I have one! I had just stock/no dressing room for while, and when I traded for my current one it was a blessing. Especially if you go to the show and need to change the cloth!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Yep, that's what I mean. Pretty darn moist over here in Oregon and this is a common problem for trailers stored outside. I don't leave anything in there during the winter if it can mildew.


Gotcha, Thanks!
You must live in over in the valley




kitten_Val said:


> That I have one! I had just stock/no dressing room for while, and when I traded for my current one it was a blessing. Especially if you go to the show and need to change the cloth!


I know! Very handy, so much easier then putting everything in the back of truck, especially during bad weather and having to stop and keeping an eye on it so no one steals anything!


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

Have a friend that has a stock combo where the front living area is only the gooseneck and half the width of the trailer. The tack room is on the passangers side of the trailer and has double doors that open completly with 4 saddle racks and hooks along the walls on either end. Its great because you never have to get into your trailer to put your saddles on their racks and it has the most room out of any tack room that I have ever seen. 
It does make the living/carpeted area smaller but at least you don't have your saddles in where you sleep smelling the polace up. I think it was a Spirit brand trailer but can't recall off the top of my head. If I get time I will try and find a picture to better describe it.

Have a good one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think I seen a couple of those at the Futurity trade show last year! It was on those huge living quarters trailers. But the tack room was more like a closet but it had plenty of room to store everything. When I first seen the double doors I thought it was one of those reverse load trailers that the barrel racers seem to like. Then I opened it up and it was a handy tack room.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Gotcha, Thanks!
> You must live in over in the valley


While I would prefer to live over in central or eastern Oregon all the jobs are over in the valley so yes, that's where I live. Once my ship comes in (not likely but I hope) I'm for an immediate move over towards Bend. 

Anyone volunteering to die while rich and leave me all their money????


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

COWCHICK77 said:


> so much easier then putting everything in the back of truck, especially during bad weather and having to stop and keeping an eye on it so no one steals anything!


Especially given my truck has just 2 doors (so I had to move the passenger seat and drag out a saddle).  

BTW, I've seen people installing the water jar in dressing room (to drink as well as to give a bath to the horse after the ride). I think it would be something neat to have too (but I doubt I'll do it - now I just keep a water in a big plastic bucket with lid (bought in Home Depot) in truck bed).


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Darrin said:


> While I would prefer to live over in central or eastern Oregon all the jobs are over in the valley so yes, that's where I live. Once my ship comes in (not likely but I hope) I'm for an immediate move over towards Bend.
> 
> Anyone volunteering to die while rich and leave me all their money????


LOL! Sure! the check is in the mail..
I only lived over by Salem for about a month....I hated it.
I don't blame you for wanting to move over there, it is much better! But your right, the jobs are hard to find, or at least it was when I lived there and the cost of living in Bend isn't cheap either.



kitten_Val said:


> Especially given my truck has just 2 doors (so I had to move the passenger seat and drag out a saddle).
> 
> BTW, I've seen people installing the water jar in dressing room (to drink as well as to give a bath to the horse after the ride). I think it would be something neat to have too (but I doubt I'll do it - now I just keep a water in a big plastic bucket with lid (bought in Home Depot) in truck bed).


Those are handy! Our last trailer came with one of those High Country Plastic 20+ gallon tanks that fit in the corner. I usually try to park away from everybody and that usually makes for a walk to find water. So when we sold the last trailer I took it out so we could use it in this trailer!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, mines a fine size, BUT, I wish it wasnt carpeting. Theres hay all over the floor. I also wish there was more than a 2 saddle tier saddle rack in it. Its only a two horse slant load but I would like at least a 3 tier saddle rack. I could get a new one as its removable I guess. Theres a little tub on the wall that I wish was bigger, and I also wish that there was something behind the bridles, you have to be careful with the noise! This is my trailer right when we got it before sandblasting and repainting.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a cute little trailer! You will have to post a pic of it after it was painted.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Love my trailer and tack room! Added extra saddle blanket bars, an organizer to the door and garment bags for my daughter's show clothing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of stuff in that tack room!

You must have a tip out saddle rack?
I have been shopping for stuff for the tack room because all ours came with was a saddle rack againt the far wall and someone screwed some hooks up for bridles. No blanket bars. Platinum Coach makes a tip out blanket bar. I thought that might be handy since I don't have a tip out saddle rack. It would fold back in against the vertical wall for the nose.

I like the door organizers for the brushes, I will have to get one of those.
where did you get your cubbys that your hats and helmets are in? I think that would be handy for my polos and boots instead of my Rubbermaid 3 drawer, it takes up a lot of floor space.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My favorite part about my trailer is the swing out saddlerack so you do not have go into the tackroom & carry a saddle out. As others have mentioned, I hate the carpet, murder to vaccuum out after hay drifts in there from the horse standing next to the open door with his haynet!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> That's a cute little trailer! You will have to post a pic of it after it was painted.


Yes I do! I thought I uploaded some to my computar but I cant find them so I will go out and get some tomorrow. Its 17 feet long from tongue to the back door. Aha! Found the photos. Buried in a photo album with Casey photos. It did not turn out as well as I would have liked.. Theres lines and different layers where not all the paint was sandblasted off and in the tack room the paint sprayer wasnt cleaned out all of the way from painting the tractor orange.. So the tack room was pink in a corner which we covered up with some black stuff. And in some areas the white was a different shade o.o


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

LOVE everyone's tips and pics! Just purchased my own 3 H slant w/ tack room and can't wait to get in there with my brain!!! Hubby's already agreed on the laminate - yay!

Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Wow that is a lot of stuff in that tack room!
> 
> I like the door organizers for the brushes, I will have to get one of those.
> where did you get your cubbys that your hats and helmets are in? I think that would be handy for my polos and boots instead of my Rubbermaid 3 drawer, it takes up a lot of floor space.


I got my organizers at goodwill  or Y's Buys run by the Y Cheap


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thought I would share this link for those looking for "do dads" in the trailer....
Horse Trailer Accessory Store - 400 Horse Trailer Parts and Accesssories


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

the thing i hate most about the tackroom in my trailer is that it doesnt exist!! We haul in a stock trailer (i hate it!!!) and all my saddles and tack have to go in the back seat of the truck. Hate!!!


----------

